# Is Unlimited really Unlimited?



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

This thing is going over my head....

I use Tata Photon+ 20GB pack(60days validity)....
& they call it unlimited...which i dont think so....

I doubt whether the 256/512 KBps or 2Mbps broadband from other ISP such as MTNL/BSNL/Airtel etc give unlimited download

because i heard saying netusers "I have Unlimited Plan so i can download as much data...as I want....."

Is there any catch???


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2011)

You will get FUPed in Airtel.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 5, 2011)

BSNL's 512Kbps plan is really unlimited without any catch. Plans with higher speed have fair usage policy and as Faun said it all started by Airtel.


So these guys are actually making fool of people by calling these plans unlimited which in real, they are not.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2011)

The unlimited plan is unlimited for sure. But they implement FUP. I.E. if u r having an 1Mbps plan, the condition is like till 25GB u'll get 1Mbps speed beyond that 256Kbps, but no cap or extra charges on rest of the downloads.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 5, 2011)

but this way it is not 1Mbps plan...it should be called *variable speed plan*...!


@rhitwick: I am not questioning you...I just hate these oversmart guys who know well how to use ** Conditions Apply* for their benefit.


There are already limited download plans suited for those who do not download much. I do not understand why can't these ISPs provide *real* unlimited download plans with no conditions at whatever cost feasible.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2011)

If you are getting unlimited plan...than surely it won't be more than 512kbps for the entire plan..as suggested it will be 1/2 mbps for initial 10gb or so and then the speed lowers down...


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 5, 2011)

I am using Airtel Broadband, My plan was 1Mbps unlimited for Rs.499. But they upgraded me to 2Mbps Unlimited saying that they are going to introduce Fair Usage Poilcy (FUP) and said that after 30GB download my speed will decrease to 1Mbps.
i got the message from AIRTEL saying i had crossed my 30 GB download and FUP will be applied but surprisingly my net speed never got decreased than 2Mbps. Its still at 2Mbps and its been almost a year now since i took the plan. No change in speed and I download a 700MB file in 50 minutes


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> The unlimited plan is unlimited for sure. But they implement FUP. I.E. if u r having an 1Mbps plan, the condition is like till 25GB u'll get 1Mbps speed beyond that 256Kbps, but no cap or extra charges on rest of the downloads.



oh...so speed is getting reduced.........but do they mention this in their plan?
& did u guys have calculated how much total data u downloaded in 1month with no extra charges.....

have crossed 1TB data download in 1 month in unlimited but not paid a penny extra......???

@prasathlr: 700mb in 50mins wow...how much is download speed u get.....???


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> oh...so speed is getting reduced.........but do they mention this in their plan?


yes.




> have crossed 1TB data download in 1 month in unlimited but not paid a penny extra......???


1TB??? or 100GB? 

I cross 160 to 180 GB per month including download and upload



> @prasathlr: 700mb in 50mins wow...how much is download speed u get.....???


250KBps I guess...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes they do specify in the plan....and seriously 1TB....i don't think so?


----------



## vav (Jan 5, 2011)

My ISP provider start this FUP 2 months ago without informing.
all unlimited plans now has FUP which sucks 
now i hav to schedule downloading on sunday(which is free)
MTNL is best when its come to plans but if link get breakdown then pray for god  
by the way
its impossible to download 1 TB
even for 2mbps corporate leaseline


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2011)

BSNL and MTNL does not have any FUP or upper limit in Unlimited...I download nearly 80-100GB using BSNL 700..

And used to download nearly 120gb with 550combo(night unlimited)

One of my friend got 15 days unlimited with bsnl new connection and he downloaded nearly 250gb that month

All others companies have some conditions apply


----------



## azzu (Jan 5, 2011)

used to download btw 60-80 gb on my bsnl 512kbps plan...
bt now with this beam (786kbps plan) below 50 gb..
they got fup of 50 gb and after that speed reduces to 256 kbps...


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 6, 2011)

the real problem is FUP started by airtel so u tend to get unlimited plan in a limited manner


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> yes.
> I cross 160 to 180 GB per month including download and upload



dats huge amount of data.....what is ur plan & ISP is Airtel I guess....

1TB data download is possible in above 8mbps plan.....


----------



## msankadi (Jan 6, 2011)

go for reliance broadband or wimax...

they dont have any FUP policy and you get  a True Unlimited plan...god i hate airtel for making me add one adjective in front of unlimited...unlimited should be unlimited period


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

go for some local ISPs as they provide internet at cheaper rates and also you hv access tot he local hub where all the users in that particular area can share data...sometimes you don't hv to even download anything from the net...you'll get it from the other users itself....but their internet service is not reliable...


----------



## vav (Jan 6, 2011)

Local hubs are things of past.
providers hardly allow them now days.its consume bandwidth and no one goes for higher net plan!!!!!!
there was time when i used to download everything from hub but now its all frm torrent.
only MTNL n BSNL r best for home user .
other problem for RESIDENTIAL connection is that they donot allow other port traffic like ftp/ms-remote terminal -3389. I personally requested but they refuse saying DOT policy cant allow home users access to port other than std permitable port.
wireless broadband users can access them but not home users.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

vav said:


> Local hubs are things of past.
> providers hardly allow them now days.its consume bandwidth and no one goes for higher net plan!!!!!!
> there was time when i used to download everything from hub but now its all frm torrent.
> only MTNL n BSNL r best for home user .
> ...



Hubs are a thing of past now for sure..thanks to the high speed affordable Internet plans...


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 7, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> oh...so speed is getting reduced.........but do they mention this in their plan?
> & did u guys have calculated how much total data u downloaded in 1month with no extra charges.....
> 
> have crossed 1TB data download in 1 month in unlimited but not paid a penny extra......???
> ...



Yeah around 250-265 Kbps in torrents.....

Am loving it   
My downloads are more than 50 GB per month but the only prob is my harddisk, its 80 Gb 
so have to delete things.....

Am planning of upgrading very soon


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

prasathlr said:


> Yeah around 250-265 Kbps in torrents.....
> 
> Am loving it
> My downloads are more than 50 GB per month but the only prob is my harddisk, its 80 Gb
> ...



Which ISP and what plan are you using...


----------



## Refract (Jan 8, 2011)

Previously i was on BSNL 512 kbps unlimited and used to download 50 gb/mth, now switched to bsnl 3g  4200/6mths, unlimited, downloaded 50gb in 5 days, and now got bored of downloading. ( thanx to the bsnl tower near to my home )


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

Refract said:


> Previously i was on BSNL 512 kbps unlimited and used to download 50 gb/mth, now switched to bsnl 3g  4200/6mths, unlimited, downloaded 50gb in 5 days, and now got bored of downloading. ( thanx to the bsnl tower near to my home )



Where are u from....and is this plan available all over india...also how much is the speed??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Where are u from....and is this plan available all over india...also how much is the speed??



oops u donno about bsnl 3g the hot and happening in internet world

BSNL had a scheme that if u pay 4200 u can have 6months unlimited bsnl 3g free which would have cost 1350*6=8100

the offer was valid till 31st december...donno if its still valid.

but u have to purchase the 3g modem cost  2000 & 2500

I tested bsnl 3g speed in my house and I can get 300KBps download speed. Its like I can download 1gb every hour


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Which ISP and what plan are you using...



Well I am using Airtel Broadband in Mangalore (Karnataka ) 

My plan is 2Mbps for Rs.499/- with Tax its Rs.550/- 

But at present I am paying Rs.450/- Due to some discount from the ISP   

In one way an just Loving it   

The best part is FUP doesn't work at all for me


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> oops u donno about bsnl 3g the hot and happening in internet world
> 
> BSNL had a scheme that if u pay 4200 u can have 6months unlimited bsnl 3g free which would have cost 1350*6=8100
> 
> ...



I didn't know abt that...300kbps is just awesome...but then you need to buy another modem too...I hv an ADSL2 I-ball Baton modem...can't that be used??


----------



## Goten (Jan 9, 2011)

Mtnl is truely unlimited.

Peace~~~!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I didn't know abt that...300kbps is just awesome...but then you need to buy another modem too...I hv an ADSL2 I-ball Baton modem...can't that be used??



No bro 3g needs 3g modem...else if u have a 3g enabled mobile then use the sim in that mobile...and connect it to computer using usb....but mobiles discharges very fast.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2011)

Goten said:


> Mtnl is truely unlimited.
> 
> Peace~~~!



rather truly.


----------



## S_V (Jan 10, 2011)

FUP is truely Shame to our country as this is not introduced by AIRTEL or other. It's instruction from TRAI....  ALL the ISP's are moving tails happily as this will bring more money to their packages... Where other countries are moved from kpbs to Mbps whereas INDIA is downgrading speeds like this.. 

Except TATA , i would say other IPS providers are fair ,since they cap down your speed to half instead of harrasment and rubbish insisting customers to upgrade like TATA Indicom Broadband....

Yes, Like someone said,, Airtel didn't cut the speed into HALF when i crossed 100GB for my 2MBPS connection... This is happening all the time.
Beamcable is providing 4MPBS for just 1500/- at 75GB FUP after that 1 Mbps unlimited ,which i say it's truly worth when considering present prices.. 

TATA Indicom Broadband is worse and truly c###s . They charge very high as well as start calling and harass customers to upgrade calling daily... After three months they will disconnect and start asking you pay for upgrade....


----------

